# Heartbroken and Needing Help!!



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Have you got a more experienced rider, a friend or a local trainer maybe, that would be able to help you work through this? Bolting is by no means impossible to fix, but it's not for the faint hearted on inexperienced, I wouldn't continue without help if you feel you are out of your depth.

However, I would put money on it that this horse is actually much less of a handful than you're assuming after this incident. If the horse was previously used to regular trail riding, confinement to slow paces in a small paddock can be enough to drive any horse a bit loopy after a while. Not saying it's your fault at all, as these circumstances are unavoidable in winter, however it's likely that rather being a true bolt - this was more of a 'wahey i can finally move' moment after a bit of a slow winter. 

A horse that is forward going in the arena, I would more than expect to want to run a bit after a winter penned up, however he needs to remember that you're there and he needs to listen to you. An experienced trainer would help you assert yourself more and get him respectful of his rider, however excited he may be. It's nothing to be heartbroken about, a horse can be forward and broke, but definitely continue with help if possible. Also, as you gain more experience with him, you'll learn what is and isn't appropriate to ask of him in a given situation. Good luck!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

What level of rider would you consider yourself? I ask this because you state you purchased a horse at a performance horse sale - to me the words Performance Horse = athlete. Meaning well trained and in top shape. This horse may be broke broke broke to do what it was trained to do - and that is perform.

I am sorry to say that many new owners find themselves in this same situation - purchasing a horse that may not meet their needs. can you trailer to an arena or take lessons on your new horse

Riding in the open takes a lot of confidence - if the rider is under confident the horse will sense this and take advantage. Horses are always looking for a leader or they will try to become the leader. Take some lessons and talk to a trainer if you can.

And most of all don't be discouraged. Most riders have paired themselves to a horse that was not a perfect match.


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks! it seemed to be more fear based than a joy ride. He literally checked out when he bolted...


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

If he appeared to be leaning towards the gate and took off at the feel of your cue - I would bet my life on it being a 'joy ride'. I've certainly ridden my share of horses that go completely blank to my aids when they've got the wind up them...

It's also likely that if you're inexperienced with handling this sort of situation, you perhaps weren't asking him correctly to maintain his concentration. If you were off balance, reaching down for example, he's more likely to continue speeding up. 

I find the one rein stop is useful if you catch the horse just before it fully takes off, and you disengage it before the power is there. Once the horse is really going for it, a one rein stop can be useless if too light and dangerous if you pull too strong, enough to through the horse of balance. I'd recommend circling gradually smaller and smaller until the canter is controlled, especially if you're in an open field.


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

I really appreciate the feedback. I was thinking that maybe he is more rodeo than trail but at the sale they assured me he was a trail horse. I have been a trail girl for many years but have NEVER had a horse bolt on me. He checked out of his mind at my slight cue to trot...very scary.

I have been riding for years but am by no means advanced. I am working with a trainer for the other two horses we have but winter has put everything on hold. I just don't know how I could ever feel safe enough to retry him out back or on any trail because of the unknown.

He and I seemed to connect well in an arena or smaller area I would have NEVER expected him to bolt. I am truly at a loss...


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't think I explained the scenario accurately, sorry about that...there was no fence we were riding along or nearby. We were on a road that was lined with fields. Through the field he took off across we were approaching a fence (to a property) and the main road (not the dirt one). There was no gate, in fact, we started across two yards and up the dirt road with no issues at all except that he kept wanting to turn into the field that was at that time on our left along the dirt road we were walking up. It was on the way back down that I thought I would take him into the field and trot him a bit.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would start small with him. I wouldn't take him out there again just yet, you have to build your confidence first. I am assuming you got a bit scared/nervous & that could have set him off- not using that as an excuse, but horses are VERY sensitive animals & they can sense different energies pretty quickly.

It is a new environment for him too, so he may have gotten scared and ran off. I am glad you didn't get seriously injured as well. Try to see if you can get someone to work with him with you.


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

I would also mention that the term "performance horse sale" should be taken very loosely as some of what they had for sale was questionable...my own purchase, upon closer look (once home) ended up having a fungus all over him, thrush pretty bad in one foot, and dental issues.


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

thanks, I sure hope that he can truly overcome this and I can, know that I know that he is safe for the trail...


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you may have been the victim of some deceptive advertising. Had a quite similar situation: the 'appendix' (quarter x thoroughbred?) mare I bought was described as a well-trained trail horse, but was actually barely trained. Bolted with me a couple of times, and otherwise way too much for me. Luckily my riding partner has a good bit of training & riding experience and was bored with her solid-as-a-rock mustang, so now she has training opportunity and an exciting ride, and the mustang & I are buddies 

So that's what I'd do first: get someone else (if you're not totally qualified to judge) to evaluate just how much training this horse has actually had. Then if it's lack of training rather than inherent, you can decide whether it's worth doing more/proper training.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Jakubo1 said:


> about 3 months ago we purchased a quarter horse from a "performance horse sale". He was advertised as "broke, broke, broke!" and having been used for trail riding regularly. My experiences with him have been very limited due to the season and has been in our pasture and/or small arena at a walk and trot. He seemed very responsive, however, his trot felt like he was ready to break into a lope and it took a lot of prompting to get him to slow or stay steady. I thought this may have been an indication of how hard he may have been used in his previous roles and believed he was the sweetest horse on earth based on his laid back interaction with me when grooming and with other horses (last on the totem pole and not greatly received by our other two).
> 
> This past Friday, I decided to take him out behind our home where there is a dirt road and some open fields. On the way up the road, he kept leaning to the left toward the open field but I kept him on the road. On the way back he seemed okay so I though it might be fun to trot around the field a little but my smallest cue set him off into a bolt full force across the field and he had checked out of his mind...responding to nothing! We were approaching both a fence (which I believe he would have gone through or tried to go over which also would have ended up as through) and the road....I tried to reach down and do a one reign stop but was unsuccessful and ended up half being thrown and half throwing myself off of him....ended up in the hospital pretty banged up but nothing broke, hallelujah!
> 
> ...


I think the question is what does "broke" mean? The best horse can have a moment especially in new situations. A horse can be 100% show trained and ready "finished" and have a complete meltdown outside the ring. A horse can be super well trained and a difficult ride, etc, etc, etc. To me broke means both trained and safe, and while the incident that happened does not necessarily mean those things aren't true (stuff happens) you are right to question that.

Now I wouldn't be so quick to throw out the baby with the bathwater. I don't know you're riding level but you sound like a relative novice. Take a horse to a new place with a new rider who isn't 110% confident and things can happen. **This does not mean the horse is a bad horse, and it definitely doesn't mean he's not sweet**

What happened has absolutely _nothing _to do with sweet, and it doesn't necessarily mean he's bad, nor does it necessarily mean he's not broke, (though again agree it shouldn't have happened on a truly trained horse).

I'm glad you're ok, but think long and hard before freaking out about it. It absolutely can be fixed and it absolutely could be a freak one time thing as well, if you love him you could also keep him ad just not ride him. That said, you were put in a scary situation and I absolutely understand if you don't want to keep him. If you truly think you're overhorsed or simply don't want him anymore then that is completely understandable and don't feel like you have to keep him. I would simply resell him with disclosure of the incident.

I had a barn sour horse that would bolt back home, and for this horse it WAS an ingrained habit. I was in my early/mid teens at the time. Learned to carefully keep him in check and absolutely no running home whatsoever. Was out on the trails (huge pine forest) and a bad storm appeared directly overhead. We were a ways from the house and it was coming fast so we turned back and I carefully urged him faster and faster. We ended up galloping flat out most of the ways, and let me tell you he was a STAR. I think he realized it was a bad situation and there was no need for drama, and either way he couldn't really run any faster towards home without panicking. After that incident oddly enough he never even wanted to bolt again, you could walk him home on a loose rein, he realized it wasn't worth it.

I think a lot of your post is based on emotion. Understandable, but not practical. It wouldn't hurt to wait until you're less upset about the situation to make a permanent decision. Either it was a freak thing and unlikely to repeat, the sellers lied, or somewhere in between...it's absolutely trainable, but that's not necessarily a reason to keep him as what does that even mean, do you have what it takes to train him, and keep him trained? Do you WANT to? Was it user error and he's a perfectly good horse just not for you? It wouldn't hurt to have a trainer come out and evaluate him.

Honestly I can see most any horse bolting with the wrong rider at the wrong time.

I think OP the main question is do you WANT to fix this? If you're out there nervous about being on him he's going to get nervous and do it again. Even if a one time thing it did happen and now you're both aware of it. I would start with an evaluation by your trainer.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Not enough information to make any definitive opinion. I have known true performance horses who were broke and regularly trail ridden (or doing other activities outside their trained discipline) but are safe really for intermediate-advanced riders; a novice could not ride them confidently as they are very sensitive. But others, who are broke and regularly trail ridden, are novice/beginner tolerant and are able to do what ever the rider wants - from trail riding to showing. To me, it not only has to do with the horse's training, but temperament. From the OP's description in the 1st post I thought - if it were a performance horse that was regularly trail ridden and she has not been on the horse riding due to the season and lack of space, the horse was probably FRESH, FRESH, FRESH and her cue gave him the go ahead and he did, then her inexperience caused him to get nervous resulting in actions on both their parts that caused her fall. Don't know if that is correct or not since I have no information on the horse's background or the rider's experience; that was just my first impression.

The horse could very well be broke to death and regularly trail ridden, but needs a confident/assertive rider to bring that out. It did not appear to me from the OP's posts she is that rider; which is fine. As Yogiwick said, she has to determine if she WANTS to work this out or get a horse that is more compatible to her skills. Bottom line is horses are supposed to be fun - if working with this horse will not be fun, I'd move on to another.


----------



## Jakubo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would never take a horse fresh off a winter break and ask it to trot or canter towards home. That's just asking for trouble. Sure, in theory a well broke horse shouldn't take off on you. But in reality, the horse was probably feeling very fresh and under-exercised. 

Generally speaking I never canter towards home anyway. And trot towards home only if the horse has been ridden regularly. I try to do all my faster gaits going away from home to try to prevent barn sour behavior. Out of, hmm, maybe 6 horses I've ridden over the years, there is probably only 1 or 2 I would trust to canter towards home. With the rest I figure I am reinforcing barn-sour tendencies. 

If you feel comfortable trying to trail ride him again, I would only trot going out, skip the canter for now, and only walk once you make the turn for home. And if you have a round pen or other small area to lunge or free-lunge him in, you could try burning off a little of the excess energy before you ride. Then ride around an enclosed area (something like an arena or pasture) THEN if he is feeling relaxed and responsive take him out on the trails. Those would be my suggestions.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Jakubo1 said:


> about 3 months ago we purchased a quarter horse from a "performance horse sale". He was advertised as "broke, broke, broke!" and having been used for trail riding regularly.


When you buy a horse at an auction, it's *buyer beware. *

It's the sad truth. 

And what someone calls "broke, broke, broke" can be "green, green, green" the next person. "Broke" is a very subjective word. 



Jakubo1 said:


> believed he was the sweetest horse on earth based on his laid back interaction with me when grooming and with other horses (last on the totem pole and not greatly received by our other two).


Personality on the ground does NOT equal what they will be in the saddle. I once bought a 2-year-old filly at an auction :eek_color: and was told she had not been started under saddle, which was fine by me. She clearly had had some ground work done. She had perfect ground manners and was so sweet. Handled being saddled like a pro, and I could do any desensitizing obstacles with her. She was so nice. .... Until I tried to ride her. Now granted, I do believe she was bucking out of *fear*, but she did every and anything to get me off, including rearing and flipping over, and running herself into the round pen panels. Turns out the owners had actually already sent her to a "trainer" and the trainer was afraid to ride her, so they thought they'd "start fresh" (or rather LIE) at the auction and hope someone would be okay with her. 

Anywho, long story short on how ground behavior means squat. 




Jakubo1 said:


> my smallest cue set him off into a bolt full force across the field and he had checked out of his mind...responding to nothing!


Is it possible that he is overly sensitive to cues (overly broke) and you were accidentally cueing him to go faster and faster?

For example, if you'd put a green rider on a finished reining horse without any instructions, you'd have an utter train wreck. The horse is well trained, but if you don't know to ride that training, you're going to have an out of control horse. 

Now, I don't know if that is what is happening in your case, but something to consider anyway. 



Jakubo1 said:


> My concern here is that I don't understand what happened with him and believe that he may be too much horse for me. I have also read several places that overcoming bolting is impossible.


Overcoming bolting is NOT impossible. My horse Red was a horrible bolter when I bought him. He needed LOTS of miles and wet saddle blankets over a year of riding, and now he's pretty much good. Now I"ll admit, I was pretty darn close to selling him I was so fed up, but it just seemed like we all of a sudden came to an "understanding" of each other. 

And my horse Red is _a lot_ of horse. Certainly only for very experienced riders. Normally, he rides pretty nice when he's ridden on a regular basis. He gets rather, shall we call "spicy", when he gets breaks. Not mean or anything, but just has too much energy and doesn't know what to do with it. 


Maybe he is too much horse for you. Maybe not. Hard to tell without knowing exactly what happened or what set him off. 

Do you have an experienced person to ride him for you and get a feel of the situation?

I too would suggest to start smaller. Do you have an arena that you can ride him in first, to get to know him a little better and get to know his "buttons"?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was thinking as was @trailhorserider:

"I would never take a horse fresh off a winter break and ask it to trot or canter towards home. That's just asking for trouble. Sure, in theory a well broke horse shouldn't take off on you. But in reality, the horse was probably feeling very fresh and under-exercised."

you NEVER< EVER< EVER ask a horse you don't know well to pick up a canter headed home. the vibes he gave you earlier, in the arena, where he wanted to canter when all you said was, "could you please trot" should have been enough to warn you that this horse is a bomb waiting for a spark. 
performance horses are horses that are trained to be very responisive to the "go!" cue. it's called "light" to the leg or spur. that's great if you're ready for it. but, if you want a hrose that ramps up slowly, then this horse might not be right for you.

if his whole life has been about answering the spur with an explosive start, then you are going to have trouble with him, and it might be in unexpected times and situations. if he's been a gaming horse, and that's all he knows, and you want a steady Eddy, then you are doing each other a disservice to stick together. if you really want to convert him to a slower, steadier horse, then you will need the help of a a real human trainer to both help you to be more proactive, and him to start seeing other choices besides 'Go!", when the leg comes on.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I suspect you two will get past this. 

I strongly second not asking a fresh horse to head home at anything but a walk. And my antenna would be on high alert for hi-jinx even at a walk.

Not every horse can behave well after a long stretch of light, or no, work. Very few can. Honestly, I make money riding ranch horses for real live ranchers (with tens of thousands of acres and hundreds upon hundreds of cows) before the spring and fall works because they don't have the time to a) help the horse remember it's previous 'learning' and b) to get them legged up for intensive work. Primarily the former as these horses usually live on enough ground to be in good shape.

My point is: Don't feel bad that he got this over on you. Most try something when feeling frisky.


----------



## Kaity Painted Equine (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh, I hope you're okay!

Like the others said, when you're better. Hop back on him & gradually build your confidence up... It took me a long while to recover and get back on when I got dragged, knocked out & trampled. By one of the nicest, well trained horses I've owned or met. She was 19 at the time! 
It was my fault. Ill fitting saddle girth.
But I got back on and guess what, it made me a much more happier more confident rider. You will feel a bunch of mixed emotions. Think more of the pros & less of the cons. 

I've never heard of the term 'once a bolter, always a bolter'. That's just a silly thing to say. He may have seen something, wanted some wind instead of plodding around all the time, got excited and ran like there is no tomorrow!?
Was he being snarky before, like ignoring you? Was his body language different? And when he did it, did he run off or stay with you when you came off? 
There are a lot of questions to ask on why. But try not let this beat you or your pony.

Eventually if you were to overcome this & build yourself back up. Have someone trail ride with you. Its all in the progress. 

Good luck! You will do just fine.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My quarter horse, Mr. Jack, has bolted on me twice now....it's scary!

I now "keep him in the box".

By this, I mean, both hands on the reins, with no slack in them...heals down....if his head turns more than about 6 inches, I pull him back "in the box".....so, the box is 6 inches left and 6 inches right....

Hard to relax that way though...and not a comfortable ride IMO....so, I'm working on this too.....


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

My horses are broke broke broke trail horses that regularly ride 15-25 mile CTR with me. The first ride that I can get them out when the ice line break can sometimes be exciting for them and they often are not on their best behavior. I try to ride them in a indoor throughout the winter to keep them fit and respectful. And need to make sure they area bit tired for their first ride in the woods of the year, or if we have to take a bit of a break because of bad weather. 

Really master his trot and canter in the arena before you ask him to be good out of it. Truck him to friends arenas and ask him to be good there in another fairly controlled environment. When he can do that regularly, then ask in the woods. 

Set him and you up to win!!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

There have been some really good thoughts and suggestions here: 

Some other things to consider: 
Do you know what bit the horse was used to and are you using the same one? Also, a horse that is minimally responsive to slowing cues in an arena may not be responsive to slowing cues when running in the open using the same bit. For instance, if the horse has always been ridden out in a curb/leverage bit and you are riding him in a snaffle, he might not listen to the amount of pressure you are applying to stop.

Do you have the horse slowing and stopping easily and lightly in the arena? Before taking the horse out of the arena, I'd check to make sure he understood the seat, weight and rein cues I was using on him very well.

Does the saddle fit well? Any issues that might make a horse uncomfortable at a slower speed will be magnified at a faster speed. So let's say your trotting in the arena was a bit more relaxed and he began trotting faster outside over bumpier ground, he might have reacted to some pain from the saddle putting pressure on him as he moved faster.

As others have said, it's hard to tell from a description whether the horse was simply going faster than you wanted, or whether he was actually bolting full out. A bolt is at the horse's top speed, galloping, and not just a canter that you can't stop. If he was truly bolting, I'd suspect none of the above issues are true. Instead I'd guess he was stung by something, something in the field jabbed him hard enough to spook him, a sound or smell you might not have noticed terrified him, or something else happened such as a bad tooth was affected by the bit. 

My well trained horse bolted once when I took her out and began to canter, and I didn't realize she had suddenly developed ulcers since our last ride. When the acid splashed up in her stomach, it was apparently so painful she bolted full out. 
In these cases, in order to fix bolting all you need to do is fix the source of the problem. It is not a behavioral issue, it is a physical one. Most often with a true bolt, this is the case. A fresh horse won't bolt blindly and terrified, they will just perhaps canter or gallop sanely but faster than you'd like to go. Bolting horses don't watch their feet, and might run through fences. Fresh horses will watch their feet and jump over obstacles, etc.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry this is so heartbreaking for you. Trust me, I know how you feel! 

I have a long thread or two in here about my mare Kodak. I had a similar experience with her. We bought her last June as a broke, broke, beginner-safe horse. I wanted her for trails. Within the first two weeks, she dumped me twice. Her problem was spooking - like, drop down two feet, run sideways as fast as you can spooking! Luckily, I had been riding her in a small paddock with my coach present so she couldn't go far. I was pretty bruised but nothing too serious. I was despondent. I asked my coach if I should just sell her. I also came in here and asked the same question. Many people said yes. But my coach said no, wait a little. And I have a 12 year old daughter (then 11) who would start bawling at the mere mention of selling her even though she has her own horse. My mother's heart thought of the message I was going to send my child: give up on this horse and get rid of the problem or face it head on. What do I want my child to learn here? 

My trimmer happened to be coming to do her feet so I told her this mare is nervous and spooky and she should be very cautious around her. Sure enough, she pulled back in fear and behaved like a very frightened horse. My trimmer suggested a trainer who specializes in desensitizing fearful horses. Lucky for me, she is young, and trying to make a name for herself, so her rate was very affordable and she was willing to come to us. We worked with her for 6 weeks (it only cost me 30$ a week so well worth it!). I watched at first, then participated in the sessions. It took a while, but my mare calmed down a bit and we started to trust each other. I'll be honest, I was terrified of riding her again. My fear made things worse. I had to overcome a lot of my own anxiety while my mare overcame hers. We bonded by doing a lot of groundwork - which my mare excelled at. She was so proud of herself for her ability to follow my every cue on the ground that it transitioned to riding. 

We started again very, very slowly. This is what I recommend you do. We only walked for a long time. Then we started to trot, but every time I'd ask for a trot, she'd launch into a canter. I had to correct her over and over again by bringing her back down to a walk, then asking again. Sometimes she refused to slow down so I pointed her to a fence and waited for her to stop. Then I started over again. We spent weeks and weeks just trotting in circles until she got it. Winter came and we had to go back to mostly walking because of the footing, but that's ok. We worked on cues. She was tending to drift in on her circles so lots of legs, shoulder yielding, tight circles (her bending was off). 

I also had an equine massage therapist work on her. The first time she came she told me my mare's neck was a mess. That she'd been treated roughly and had gone over backwards, probably more than once, to cause such damage. She worked her over good and gave me exercises to do with my mare. This same massage therapist came back for the last time about two months ago and could not believe the difference in her. Both physically and mentally.

I have ridden her out on trails too, but not until I was comfortable with her in a closed area. And we didn't trot on trails for a long time. She would still sometimes do a little spook, but it was more of a spook in one place. I have never cantered her outside the paddock since trails have been off limits since November of so because of the snow and ice we got. That's ok with me. I'd rather take things slow and steady so I can build a really solid relationship with her. One of our best rides was when I took her to a large grassy field, took off her bridle (I have a halter bridle combo) and let her eat grass for about 15 minutes. She was so happy that day. I can't wait to be able to do it again! 

My point is, in my very humble opinion, you need to start over and go slow. You may want to work with a trainer for a while. You'll likely be very nervous getting back on your horse after this incident. The horse will sense this anxiety. Take your time. Take very deep breaths. Sing! I think my mare likes music so I often play songs on a speaker out by my riding area. Do some groundwork before mounting. Just walk at first, maybe just in a closed area. Have someone else ride her if you can. It may just be a case of your horse getting outside feeling a bit of spring friskiness. Mine have been very batty lately and we're not even riding outside the paddock. 

Good luck. Let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out! I think a lot of horses have had bad owners along the way and have picked up baggage. However, they live in the present, not the past. They can overcome a lot with lots of patience and TLC.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you buy this horse at the New Holland auction? That would sure explain a lot:icon_frown: 

I agree with others who contend the horse was completely misrepresented --- especially if the horse came from New Holland or you had the misfortune to deal with the same brokers who go to New Holland

I haven't read every post clear thru but what I have read gives you good advice.

Make sure the horse isn't in pain, especially the teeth.

If you like the horse and since you do have a lot of riding time, take the horse back to the training basics. He will likely progress quickly until he gets to a point where the first training hole is.

Good luck --- I hope you can work him thru whatever his issues are


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

My horse pulls these kinds of stunts (in the arena, but its a big arena) when he's had a couple of days off. He will spook at things, but its not a 'true' spook, more a 'I want to go fast so lets find something to spook at so I can bolt' spook. He just had one today when I put my leg on slightly to ask for a bigger canter, and someone laughed by the side of the arena, and off he went. The first few times he did this with me on him he got me off. Then he got me seriously off-balance and hanging on for dear life until he decided to stop, and now I anticipate it, and usually can distract him with a half-halt or a soft voice-cue, or just by putting a bit of leg on. Even if he goes into a full-blown bolt I can stick it and ride him through it now, just because I've become more confident as I've gotten to know him better, I can laugh at his shenanigans and sit deep instead of going into a blind panic and curling into a fetal position, thereby losing my balance and scaring him further. 

He doesnt sound like a bad horse. From what you wrote it seems he was just fresh, excited about getting to stretch his legs after a slow winter. I suggest you ride him in the arena for now until he's calm/tired and then walk him out on trail. Then once youre confident on trail start by trotting him a little somewhere he wont have the urge to run as much as an open field, and away from home. Riding out with a friend might be a good idea the first few times. Just work on getting to know him and being able to read his body language! It will help you be more prepared if he does spook, and knowing his personality will help with being able to laugh it off 'that silly pony got a rocket up his bum again today' is a very different mental state than 'he ran off and tried to kill us both' 

Also second trying to find a trainer to work with both of you together!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think that you mentioned if you went out on your own or with another horse(s)
It's possible that the horse is great when in company and he feels secure in that 'herd' type situation but the wheels fall off big style when asked to go out on his own
Unless you're a really fearless, very experienced rider its never a good idea to go out on your own for the first time on a horse you know next to nothing about. 
The rest of it - who knows? I could describe several of my horses as 'performance horses' because they've competed with some success but no way could I put anyone on them that was a bit over keen with the cues or thinking they could be a bit of a passenger.
I agree with @gunslinger in that you have to keep a horse in that 'box' when you either don't know it or you know its got a tendency to bolt off given any opportunity. You don't need to be tense about it, just never give it chance to form a plan!!
Horse sellers can be so unscrupulous and use descriptions that can be interpreted the wrong way. We once bought a horse for someone wanting a very sensible all rounder. The horse was sold in a UK warranted auction as 'being safe for anyone to ride in the school' He was kept at a riding school and had been used there part board, was very quiet at the sale so seemed ideal. He was blood tested as part of the PPE. When we got him home it was soon evident that he wasn't at all safe out on hacks and would spook and bolt home every chance he got. When we tried to return him under warranty the seller was quick to point out that 'school' meant 'indoor riding school (arena) and they hadn't mentioned that he was safe to ride anywhere but an indoor school. They actually lost their case but things like that make you a lot more alert


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

The dead-broke pony I had as a kid would do that on occasion. She'd bolt for the barn at top speed, and you'd better get ready to duck or you'd be decapitated as she ran into the barn! I think all horses can pull that stuff sometimes. 

I agree with the above posters who said this incident doesn't necessarily make a bad horse.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What kind of bit were you using? I have owned two different horses in the past that would bolt. They actually did much better with a milder bit. They were in "grazing" bits (simple curb bits) and I changed them to egg-butt snaffles. In both cases it helped a lot.

Someone gave me this advice and it sounded stupid, but it worked. I think that they panicked when the bit hurt their mouth.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, when you buy a horse at a sale,without trying him, you are basically relying on the honesty of that seller
Maybe he was trail ridden, but also maybe never alone.Also, if you don't know if a horse has had a one rein stop put on him, never try it on a full out bolt esp!
I think you need to get an experienced horse person to ride this horse, and see how broke he really is
He might have been gamed.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Celeste said:


> What kind of bit were you using? I have owned two different horses in the past that would bolt. They actually did much better with a milder bit. They were in "grazing" bits (simple curb bits) and I changed them to egg-butt snaffles. In both cases it helped a lot.
> 
> Someone gave me this advice and it sounded stupid, but it worked. I think that they panicked when the bit hurt their mouth.


I think it's easier for a horse to brace into a solid mouthpiece. It might not be so much that the bit is milder, but they aren't used to leaning into something that is loose and moving.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Regardless, when you get anew horse, not sure of training level, ride that horse first in some controlled area, using a simple snaffle
That is also the bit to go back to, to fix any 'holes'
Then, once you are riding on trails, you might decide a horse responds a bit better to a certain bit, but no bit is going to fix basic training issues, and if things are not right in a snaffle, they seldom are in any other bit
A bit does not stop a horse from bolting, but rather metal conditioning through training. If I had to ride ahrose out, and trust as to what is on his head and in his mouth, rather then IN his head, I would not truly feel okay riding that hrose out
Sure, there is away to use bits, that prevent ahrose from taking hold and bolting, as per the ability to take the head away, and use a take and release approach-that is when ' push comes to shove', but you should never need to go there, except in extreme circumstances, on a horse that is truly\well broke'
When you buy through sales, esp those that are not 'select sales', with breeder reputations at stake, you are basically in a'buyer beware state.
Those people that make a living flipping horses, are very very good at making ahrose look really well broke to esp entry level horse people-in that sale ring
If you want a well broke horse, save for those extra bucks, take a horse person along when you try that horse, and try that horse in intended use.
In other words, if buying a trail hrose-try him out on a trail, both alone and with another horse, and while also knowing that the horse has not been 'ridden down' in advance.
Often, some of these so called performance horse sales, simply mean that the horse will go through that ring under saddle.
True performance hroses have proven performance records, and most do not go through low end type horse sales, and are sold eithre privately, or at select sales, where often the potential buyers have a chance to ride that horse, in a large arena at least, have that horse already having had a basic PPE, and with avet available for any additional type evaluations
Good luck with this hrose, and hope you find the right help, which might make things okay in the long run!


----------

